# Cocoa programming manual



## AppleWatcher (Mar 8, 2001)

Hi,

Does anyone know a good manual to learn Mac OS X Cocoa programming?? 

Thankx,

AppleWatcher


----------



## endian (Mar 8, 2001)

Object Oriented Programming and the Objective C Language
Tools & Techniques
Objective C Tutorial & Java Tutorial

All are available as pdf from http://www.apple.com/developer in the Mac OSX Documentation section


----------



## Yeti (Mar 13, 2001)

It was a little bit deep in the site, but here it is:

http://developer.apple.com/techpubs/macosx/Cocoa/ObjectiveC/ObjC.pdf

It is interesting, but you need to have some knowledge of C and programming.


----------



## JSR COUT (Mar 26, 2001)

endian, r u big or little?


----------



## Brian Somers (Mar 28, 2001)

O'Reilly just announced a new book on Cocoa. A starter point of reference is here: http://mac.oreilly.com/news/macdeal_0301.html


----------



## endian (Mar 28, 2001)

> endian, r u big or little?



i have an abstracted, object-oriented API... you shouldn't concern yourself with such underlying implementation details.


----------



## bellboy (Mar 28, 2001)

for some reason, I was expecting a reply along the lines of

"depends, are you loose or tight?"

...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 28, 2001)

I am a CS student and I have done java.
I know how OOP operates, and as I have noticed this semester (in taking ANSI C ) java and C (as well a few other languages) have common properties in that characters like += or x++ or for, if-else do the same thing).

Is objective C like java in that way differing only in how you state and call methods ?


Admiral


----------



## Brian Somers (Mar 28, 2001)

to give a truly ugly example:

Java:

String s;
int year;

s = year.toString();

objective-c:

[year stringValue:s];

year is the variable and stringValue is the method that puts
the string format of year into s. Objective-C is a nice 
language that doesn't have many of the headaches of C or C++. Java is based in large part on Objective-C, even though it looks a lot like C++.


----------



## sburrious (Mar 29, 2001)

AdmiralK:  According to Apple's manual referenced by Veti:


> Objective-C is defined as [a] set of extensions to the C language. Its designed to give C a full capability for object-oriented programming, and to do so in a simple and straightforward way. Its additions to C are few and are mostly based on Smalltalk, one of the first object-oriented programming languages. . . .
> 
> Since Objective-C incorporates C, you get all the benefits of C when working within Objective-C. You can choose
> when to do something in an object-oriented way (define a new class, for example) and when to stick to procedural programming techniques . . . .


Objective-C would appear to be even closer to ANSI C than Java, since unlike Java it doesn't enforce the OO paradigm.


----------



## strobe (Mar 30, 2001)

It took me one day to learn Objective-C and I find it a lot easier to use than Java.

C++ syntax sucks


----------



## Oliver (Apr 2, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JSR COUT_
> *endian, r u big or little?*
> 
> _Originally posted by endian_
> ...




LOL!!! bellboy, your post was just hilarious! Computer programming humor, gets me every time. FYI, you might want to take a look at this article http://mackido.com/General/endian.html. Hehe


----------

